# How I feel about football



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Only reason we're watching is because the Panthers are playing. Might switch it to Downton Abbey, probably more exciting.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Cy, you just threw me into a conundrum...would I rather be forced to watch football or go ice-fishin?  I'd better lay off the ethanol before I have nightmares tonight. 

73, Mark


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

glasswrongsize said:


> Cy, you just threw me into a conundrum...would I rather be forced to watch football or go ice-fishin?  I'd better lay off the ethanol before I have nightmares tonight.
> 73, Mark


No contest for me I'd go Ice Fishing and have a little ethanol to keep the chill off.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

swmnhay said:


> No contest for me I'd go Ice Fishing and have a little ethanol no keep the chill off.


NICE CATCH!!! Looks like a keeper! I'm 1/2 Norsky and mom is from Lake of the Woods (Williams, Mn), you would think I would like ice fishing...then again, never been except for around here. Ice fished on some ponds around out in the open and by myself. There was no one else around to kill time between bites with Cribbage, Pinochle, draw poker, enjoying a bowl of loudmouth stew, etc.

Uncle still up there around Lake of the Woods and complaining of such a mild winter.

73, Mark


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Your ma is from Williams? I have cousins that live in Williams MN. Can't get much farther north in MN


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

stack em up said:


> Your ma is from Williams? I have cousins that live in Williams MN. Can't get much farther north in MN


Yup, sure is a small world. ...and no bigger than that little burg is, they probably knew each other or each others' families. G'ma and G'pa been deceased since @ 2005, still have uncle near there. Worked for Marvin's until he retired last year. Mom's 66, but been gone since '68 or '69. She was out of a line of potato farmers and carpenters. I can still talk her into making me a mess of lefse every once in a while.

73, Mark


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

WE fished out of Zippel Bay,Cyrus Resort a couple weeks ago.Looks like its about 5 miles from Williams.

I've been threw Williams on another trip and went to Warroad and stopped at the casino.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I think I remember the resort that you are talking about; there are a few around there. I haven't been there since 2003 and forgot most everything. Still remember the lumber yard and the little general store. Good times and beautiful country.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I like college ball, especially when Notre Dame loses.

I just don't watch professional sports much as I think its bullshit that the taxpayers get stuck with the cost of a new stadium and if they don't pay it the team threatens to leave while the leagues are considered non profits but pay their players obscene amounts of money to basically play a child's game.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't think college ball is any better. Good teams paying worse teams to play them. Then the whole hypocrisy of the NCAA. in the end it's about the money for both professional or college, but college tries to hide it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> I like college ball, especially when Notre Dame loses.
> I just don't watch professional sports much as I think its bullshit that the taxpayers get stuck with the cost of a new stadium and if they don't pay it the team threatens to leave while the leagues are considered non profits but pay their players obscene amounts of money to basically play a child's game.


Right, I agree, but the NCAA isn't one of the most corrupt organizations in the world?

Heck I see corruption in sports at the early high school level. It starts small. Like a coach at the HS sees a star football player walking the halls when he/she should be in class.

Normal non-athlete student gets a detention, but detention means the student-athlete will miss practice. If you miss practice, you wont start in the big game that week. Then the team might lose. Then the coach cant pad his winning record stats. And the player might not get to go to the good college that only takes "clean" athletes. And the high school wont be able to attract the more gifted students to its' school system.

It starts small and gets bigger as the kids get bigger all the way to adulthood. The pro stadiums being taxpayer funded is justified through renting the stadium to the team.

But it never pencils out.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

If I was a young attny starting out, I believe I would make it my mission in life to sue the NFL and the NCAA for collusion.......there are plenty of victims throughout the years to make a class-action lawsuit justifiable and necessary in my opin......thankfully none of my children took up Law or I woulda been funding such a suit  that would be fine by me....the likes of Marcus Dupree, Latimore, Walker and 1000's of others should be compensated for this collusion.....it's rather despicable


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Cities with professional teams can afford to build stadiums or baseball parks or basketball courts.

All of those high dollar players pay high dollar taxes. Even traveling teams have to pay part of their earned income to the cities where they "travel to work". I am not certain how the state/city/county split the income tax. The local city and county get to keep their sales tax revenue.

Owners, players and cities are all greedy.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tim/South said:


> Cities with professional teams can afford to build stadiums or baseball parks or basketball courts.
> 
> All of those high dollar players pay high dollar taxes. Even traveling teams have to pay part of their earned income to the cities where they "travel to work". I am not certain how the state/city/county split the income tax. The local city and county get to keep their sales tax revenue.
> 
> Owners, players and cities are all greedy.


Thats the argument they used for stadiums.But then they put a motel tax on to help pay for it also.So if I stay in any motel in Mn i get to pay a extra tax and I'm not going to see a game or even close to a game.

Well they added that tax when they built the Metro Dome which they just tore down to build this 1B dollar dome.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Sometimes a taxpayer paid stadium can help a whole area of a city. The Colorado Rockies Coors field is one. The area it is in was basically a slum. Now it is a very vibrant part of the city. Which helped the city with real estate taxes and sales taxes. I believe also the stadium was paid off in 5-6 years from just a penny on the dollar sales tax.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Teslan said:


> Sometimes a taxpayer paid stadium can help a whole area of a city. The Colorado Rockies Coors field is one. The area it is in was basically a slum. Now it is a very vibrant part of the city. Which helped the city with real estate taxes and sales taxes. I believe also the stadium was paid off in 5-6 years from just a penny on the dollar sales tax.


Still doesn't change the fact that the team that wants it, should pay for it instead of a working stiff who may never step foot in the stadium.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> No contest for me I'd go Ice Fishing and have a little ethanol no keep the chill off.


Sure hope your Shanty has cup holders!


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Not much different from NASCAR. Old Bruton Smith got everything he wanted when he pissed and whined to the Cabarrus county commissioners. Even gotta major road changed to his name. It was Speedway Blvd. all the way to the speedway, now half of it is Bruton Smith Blvd. or as the people nearby like to call it BS Blvd.

http://www.sportingnews.com/nascar-news/4500366-bruton-smith-threatens-moving-charlotte-race-to-las-vegas-sprint-cup-smi


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> No contest for me I'd go Ice Fishing and have a little ethanol no keep the chill off.


What do you use for bait to catch something like that?

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

rjmoses said:


> What do you use for bait to catch something like that?
> 
> Ralph


7up and ice.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

So are you implying that ice fishing is more exciting than playoff level football?


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

mlappin said:


> I like college ball, especially when Notre Dame loses.
> 
> I just don't watch professional sports much as I think its bullshit that the taxpayers get stuck with the cost of a new stadium and if they don't pay it the team threatens to leave while the leagues are considered non profits but pay their players obscene amounts of money to basically play a child's game.


ABSOLUTELY!!! Couldn't agree more!

That's exactly why *I* don't watch pro sports either. I like high school and college ball okay, but that's it. I don't see much "sport" in pro-sports-- when you've got these huge gorillas out there that can practically throw a pass nearly from end zone to end zone, etc. where's the sport in it?? About like pro baseball-- if they're doing everything right, NOTHING HAPPENS!

Anyway, yeah it's TOTAL CRAP that the taxpayers get stuck paying for multimillion dollar stadiums and venues and stuff for these rich-boys games... Then of course it spills over and mucks up everything else. I USED to like to go to the Monster Truck show with my Dad, brother, and in recent years, take my daughter... I didn't even go this year. Sent Keira with my brother and his wife and her family... Dad's disabled and hasn't been able to go in years, and Jay (brother) has always been a HUGE fan of the monster trucks. Now that he's got a young wife and her family, he's gotten them interested in it too, and of course Keira enjoys it thoroughly.

I just got a belly full of it when they jacked the ticket prices up sky high because they moved it out the old Astrodome and into the new "Texans stadium" in Houston... and of course the jacked the tickets up sky high to pay for the friggin' stadium. In the process, that little bitty new "football only" stadium is SO cramped that the trucks cannot put on a good show like they did in the much larger floor-space Astrodome, so basically you're getting cheated there too... Plus the seats were designed for 5-2, 90 pound Japanese to sit in or something-- I LITERALLY have to sit on the front edge of the seat with my knees digging into the steel seat frames of the row in front of me, because the seats dig into my pelvis on either side... it's agonizing sitting there for the show, even with a few bathroom breaks thrown in. It's ridiculous...

Later! OL J R 

PS... does ANYBODY like Notre Dame?? LOL


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Teslan said:


> I don't think college ball is any better. Good teams paying worse teams to play them. Then the whole hypocrisy of the NCAA. in the end it's about the money for both professional or college, but college tries to hide it.


Probably true... WAY too much graft and corruption and influence peddling going on...

I used to enjoy watching the Texas Tech Red Raiders whip up on other teams though, especially UT... (saw 'em off!) Back when my sister was in college up there, we'd go up as often as we could to see her march in the band and see the game... it was kinda neat... Zebbie Lethridge was their QB at the time, and you never knew from one minute to the next what sort of game he was gonna play-- Zebbie was always either VERY good, or VERY bad... very little in between... he'd come out and either suck bigtime the first half, stumbling around like a HS JV player, and then usually turn it around the second half and play like a pro, or vice versa-- play like a pro the first half, probably get overconfident, and come back after halftime stumbling around and doing lots of stupid sh!t...

Made it interesting... LOL

I agree though these colleges are putting WAY too much emphasis on sports... gotta wonder how much of these obscene tuition costs are partly caused by spending on sports...

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Grateful11 said:


> Not much different from NASCAR. Old Bruton Smith got everything he wanted when he pissed and whined to the Cabarrus county commissioners. Even gotta major road changed to his name. It was Speedway Blvd. all the way to the speedway, now half of it is Bruton Smith Blvd. or as the people nearby like to call it BS Blvd.
> 
> http://www.sportingnews.com/nascar-news/4500366-bruton-smith-threatens-moving-charlotte-race-to-las-vegas-sprint-cup-smi


Something else I don't watch...

NASCAR TRULY is more boring that watching paint dry IMHO...

My brother goes up to some track near Austin once a year for some big race or other... all if it's just watching rich idiots drive around in circles really fast IMHO...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

luke strawwalker said:


> Probably true... WAY too much graft and corruption and influence peddling going on...
> 
> I used to enjoy watching the Texas Tech Red Raiders whip up on other teams though, especially UT... (saw 'em off!) Back when my sister was in college up there, we'd go up as often as we could to see her march in the band and see the game... it was kinda neat... Zebbie Lethridge was their QB at the time, and you never knew from one minute to the next what sort of game he was gonna play-- Zebbie was always either VERY good, or VERY bad... very little in between... he'd come out and either suck bigtime the first half, stumbling around like a HS JV player, and then usually turn it around the second half and play like a pro, or vice versa-- play like a pro the first half, probably get overconfident, and come back after halftime stumbling around and doing lots of stupid sh!t...
> 
> ...


I think the obscene tuition costs are a direct result of how easy it is for students to get student loans to cover their entire education no matter if their degree will even cause a student to make enough to live and pay off those loans. If there were no student loans then Universities and Colleges would have to compete more with each other and put the tuition more within reach of students. But somehow I wonder how University sports programs can afford athlete facilities that are better then Pro facilities.

I myself never really have watched college football my entire life. I think I have only watched maybe 1 or 2 entire games. Those were in the nineties when Nebraska and Colorado had top programs. I've really only watched NFL football. Whenever I watch college football I don't really like it because the play is so sloppy. Bad tackling, huge holes a any RB can run through. Some might say that makes it more exciting, but it's all in my perspective I guess. Now college basketball is enjoyable somewhat to watch. Though I really don't watch or pay attention to that either. There isn't as much of a talent difference to me between the NBA and college basketball. Again that's just my perspective.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

College basketball may be THE MOST corrupt part of the NCAA. Anybody read the latest scandal with Louisville?

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi-1s6to-nKAhVMXD4KHTAwDrwQFggmMAM&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.courier-journal.com%2Fstory%2Fsports%2Fcollege%2Flouisville%2F2016%2F02%2F05%2Fsources-u-l-imposing-postseason-hoops-ban%2F79878760%2F&usg=AFQjCNFrf-BzJ2PCKJV2Ukgv8tEsBilw8A&sig2=Ax25X7g2kh2OF-J8i8twRg

Dont even get me started. Nebraska was the first big steroid scandal school.

If you want to know where the money goes, look at Harvard's endowment.

Somebody said it's so big, they calculated they could send every student on campus there for free for over 30 years!!!!


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Canceled MLB on directv recently.......the final nail in baseballs coffin for me was the contract the Red Sox signed to pitcher David Price. $30,000,000 a year ,for 7 years....30 starts a year comes out to $1,000,000 per start. Figure 120 pitches per start (using a higher than normal number), he is paid ...........wait..........$8,333 per PITCH !!!!!!!!
While I'm a believer in just compensation, this is obscene. Beam me up Scotty.


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

Sports in general are the last thing on my list of things to partake in. I enjoy various types of motor sports, but wouldn't alter my schedule to sit in front of the TV for it. I've got things to take care of, and would rather spend that time in my shop, with my wife and the animals, or... on a tractor forum.

Chris


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> So are you implying that ice fishing is more exciting than playoff level football?


it is for me.I am the one catching the fish and it is exciting.A lot more excitement then watching someone else do anything.Whats the excitement in watching compared to doing no matter what it is?

Heck I get more excitement out of baleing a nice bale of hay then watching some over paid whineing football players


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> it is for me.I am the one catching the fish and it is exciting.A lot more excitement then watching someone else do anything.Whats the excitement in watching compared to doing no matter what it is?


Because neither you or I could ever do what they do. Can you jump 3 feet off the ground with a cornerback covering you in an end zone and catch a pass? 
The whole point of watching almost anything is to see someone do something you can't do. I mean, I'm not going to go to a stadium to watch a bunch of old hay farmers run around trying to play football (although it might be funny for like 5 minutes) 


> Heck I get more excitement out of baleing a nice bale of hay then watching some over paid whineing football players


Dying a little inside here, but I do probably agree with that. Making hay is very enjoyable, but then again, it's what we do for a living, so we better enjoy it!!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Some people just get way more excited about sports then others.Or anything else also.What ever trips ones trigger I guess.And then there are some that get worked up to the extreme.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1297968313561235


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

swmnhay said:


> Some people just get way more excited about sports then others.Or anything else also.What ever trips ones trigger I guess.And then there are some that get worked up to the extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you can't blame THAT GUY for getting mad...according to his shirt, he is personally affiliated with the team in some way! Surely no one would wear a shirt with someone *else's* name/number on it, would they? 

73, Mark


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I lost interest in most professional sports years ago. I just don't care to waste my time or money watching a bunch of narcissistic millionaire crybabies strut around thumping their chest. Let's just call professional ball what it is - sports entertainment (aka professional wrestling).

College football and basketball is no better. Money has ruined it as well. When you have head coaches making millions and assistant coaches making high six figure salaries, they will do anything to win. Academics? LOL. They took the "student" out of "student-athlete" decades ago.

Finally, you can call me racist, but I really don't care to watch a bunch of blacks playing ball. I don't care to hear them mumble something into a microphone. And I especially don't care to watch a bunch of pathetic white people kissing their .........


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Heck I lost interest in sports in high school just watching the favoritism the star athletes got.They got caught breaking the rules where they should of been kicked off the team or expelled it was swept under the rug.Any thing to win!!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> Heck I lost interest in sports in high school just watching the favoritism the star athletes got.They got caught breaking the rules where they should of been kicked off the team or expelled it was swept under the rug.Any thing to win!!


Yes, it is terrible.

I will say this: We played a BIG rivalry game this season and one of the other teams sat 2 of their best players for school infractions. We beat them and knocked them out of playoff contention.

But I do agree, on lots of little things, the athletes are allowed to slide without punishment.

We have sat players in the past for grades and other infractions, but my son, himself a FB player, has seen may a older player given a longer leash than a kid in the band would be given.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's cause the kid in the band don't make em any money.....it costs the school to have a band, football is the only sport that pays for itself and the other sports.....see, it always comes back to $$$$$ even at the H.S. Level


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> That's cause the kid in the band don't make em any money.....it costs the school to have a band, football is the only sport that pays for itself and the other sports.....see, it always comes back to $$$$$ even at the H.S. Level


Yes, and winning football teams DO attract better football players to move into the area. That helps keep the cash register full, too.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Because neither you or I could ever do what they do. Can you jump 3 feet off the ground with a cornerback covering you in an end zone and catch a pass?


You pay me $30 million a year and I'll do anything you want!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

stack em up said:


> You pay me $30 million a year and I'll do anything you want!


well almost anything....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nfl/colts-owner-team-to-give-luck-shocking-contract-extension/ar-BBpoRxx?ansmsnsports11&OCID=ansmsnnews11


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Crazy how much those guys get paid........


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Crazy how much those guys get paid........


You are not kidding.

Makes me really happy about buying their stadiums.. Not. F-ing welfare for the rich. They can pay their own way. Period.


----------

